# Stronghold - how often?



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

We've been using the spot-on flea and worm treatment Stronghold on Milly. It's supposed to be applied monthly but just wondering if anyone else who uses it has a different schedule? Just been to the vets for a new pack and got charged £43 for 6 months supply! I know it could be bought cheaper online but don't fancy the risk of getting any dodgy meds. A friend of mine said he just waited until he saw a few fleas on his cats and then applied it, but I don't like the idea of her getting fleas, or bringing them into the house. Is treatment necessary every month of the year? I read about there being a flea season, but every website gives slightly different times of year for when this is.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Is the advice really every month? I have used Stronghold before (I don't any more because my vets don't provide it) and I used it every 3 months.

Every month seems very frequent to me, but if that's what your vet told you I suppose it's right.

If Milly is an indoor cat you don't have to use the treatment so often (unless you have another pet who goes outside).

Hopefully someone's got some clearer advice, sorry mine's a bit vague!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Milly Cat said:


> We've been using the spot-on flea and worm treatment Stronghold on Milly. It's supposed to be applied monthly but just wondering if anyone else who uses it has a different schedule? Just been to the vets for a new pack and got charged £43 for 6 months supply! I know it could be bought cheaper online but don't fancy the risk of getting any dodgy meds. A friend of mine said he just waited until he saw a few fleas on his cats and then applied it, but I don't like the idea of her getting fleas, or bringing them into the house. Is treatment necessary every month of the year? I read about there being a flea season, but every website gives slightly different times of year for when this is.


I don't think you can buy Stronghold online can you? I think its prescription only. I usually buy mine from the vets and it was around £20 for a pack of 3 for my two dogs. Not sure I'd like to use it every month though.


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

If you check the info sheet in the pack it says that it is effective against fleas and heartworm if used monthly. Sticker added by vet with our details on also says use monthly.

Stronghold is available on the internet if you get a prescription from your vet. However, I'm not convinced it would work out that much cheaper as the vet will charge to provide a prescription. Not sure it's worth the risk though to maybe save a tenner as it can be difficult to spot the dodgy sites  That's why I was wondering if people used it less frequently without their cat getting fleas.


----------

